# component cables



## gollywog3 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi all new to the site , have a question for you all which i cant seem to get a definate answer for , ie can component cables carry 3d hd signal , or do you need hdmi
cheers


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

gollywog3 said:


> Hi all new to the site , have a question for you all which i cant seem to get a definate answer for , ie can component cables carry 3d hd signal , or do you need hdmi
> cheers


Welcome to HTS. Yes, you will need HDMI cables (ver 1.3/1.4) to pass the 3D signal.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

Welcome to HTS!!!  HDMI v.1.3/1.4 is mandatory for 3D. I believe that component can carry HD up to 1080*i*; you need HDMI to get full HD---> 1080*p*.


----------

